# Firewall ...

## troubadix

Hi,

bei emerge firestarter bekomme ich immer ein Fehler  :Sad:  Wenn ich firestarter von Hand zu Fuss kompilieren will motzt er immer das er std....h (bin auf der Arbeit weiss nicht mehr genau wie das hiess..) einbinden und findet das nicht. Ich hab mal einen Search gemacht und die Datei gehört zu gnome 1.4.1 panel oder so. Wie kann ich Firestarter trotzdem installieren?

Gruss

Troubadix

----------

## sulu

Hat bei mir auch nicht kompiliert.

No way.

Hab dann einfach ein Firewall-Script von

http://www.linuxguruz.org/iptables/

geholt und verwende dieses jetzt.

----------

## pjp

OK, just had to make a comment.  I saw the thread topic 'Firewall', so I was intrigued.  Only after clicking on the link did I realize it was in the German forum  :Very Happy: ... My German is horrible.

----------

